# ESTILOW Sacramento Car Show



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

August 29th, 2010 11252 Trade Center Drive Rancho Cordova, 95742 
$150 Cash Prize Bikini Contest :wow: 
Club Tug of War $100
1st, 2nd, & 3rd Place Trophies

For more info contact Alfredo (916)402-7999 or Yvette\George (916)470-2794



















DEJAVU SHOWGIRLS










STREET LIFE MODELS











Help us make this show bigger and better. Spread the word.

Thanks . . . .
Yvette Estilow Prez.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jun 17 2010, 03:54 PM~17817885
> *August 29th, 2010 11252 Trade Center Drive Rancho Cordova, 95742
> $150 Cash Prize Bikini Contest  :wow:
> Club Tug of War $100
> ...


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jun 17 2010, 03:54 PM~17817885
> *August 29th, 2010 11252 Trade Center Drive Rancho Cordova, 95742
> $150 Cash Prize Bikini Contest  :wow:
> Club Tug of War $100
> ...


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I will be there


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

:thumbsup: Thank you to all the people that will be showing us support.


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jun 21 2010, 01:02 PM~17846204
> *:thumbsup:  Thank you to all the people that will be showing us support.
> *



What up Estilow! Who's gonna Spinn? Let me know..... :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jun 21 2010, 02:02 PM~17846204
> *:thumbsup:  Thank you to all the people that will be showing us support.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

@ DJ HenDoe sup u gotta lowrider now? i have 2 DJ's but how can i get ahold of u if i need one?


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jun 21 2010, 11:54 PM~17852320
> *@ DJ HenDoe sup u gotta lowrider now? i have 2 DJ's but how can i get ahold of u if i need one?
> *



Hell yeah I always had lolos just never had funds to finish it! FINALLY almost done! :biggrin: 


I'll PM u my number!


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Are they gonna have the thick girls will grown up shoes on or skinny girls in flip flops?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jun 17 2010, 03:54 PM~17817885
> *August 29th, 2010 11252 Trade Center Drive Rancho Cordova, 95742
> $150 Cash Prize Bikini Contest  :wow:
> Club Tug of War $100
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

Ha Ha they will have both @ Cadillac1 :nicoderm:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

Its looking like its gonna be a great show. :thumbsup: Cant wait!


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

:buttkick:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

Trophies ordered and ready to go



:thumbsup:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

WISH I COULD MADE IT


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

ITS HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.myspace.com/916estilow


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jun 25 2010, 09:04 PM~17889885
> *Trophies ordered and ready to go
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I want a private lap dance :cheesy:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm gonna be there either way. My camera is ready


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jul 1 2010, 07:00 PM~17939649
> *I'm gonna be there either way. My camera is ready
> *


I seen you rollin the big truck in natomas today


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

@ EL RAIDER She is a model not a stripper lol :cheesy: The Strippers will do it :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

HAPPY FOURTH 









:run:


----------



## hardtop art (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

WE WILL BE THIER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jul 4 2010, 11:10 AM~17958667
> *@ EL RAIDER  She is a model not a stripper lol  :cheesy:  The Strippers will do it  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

T T T


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

Please contact us for Vendor information :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

i should be there right down the street from my house


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

Sound like fun..Just moved here from the bay! Cant wait to check it out!


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 12 2010, 01:54 PM~18026237
> *i should be there right down the street from my house
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by I_Hold_Grudges_@Jul 12 2010, 02:34 PM~18026701
> *Sound like fun..Just moved here from the bay! Cant wait to check it out!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

:h5: :werd:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jul 12 2010, 06:57 PM~18029387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Jul 12 2010, 07:04 PM~18029476
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



See you there bro bring your club!


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

:x:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i want 2 models 2 go please..... :biggrin: can't wait


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 12 2010, 01:54 PM~18026237
> *i should be there right down the street from my house
> *



have the coronas ready :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 13 2010, 06:14 PM~18039058
> *i want 2 models 2 go please..... :biggrin:    can't wait
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 13 2010, 06:14 PM~18039058
> *i want 2 models 2 go please..... :biggrin:    can't wait
> *



PLACEN ORDERS LIKE A JACK IN THE CRAK DRIVE THRU! THATS WHATS UP! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 14 2010, 03:47 PM~18047349
> *PLACEN ORDERS LIKE A JACK IN THE CRAK DRIVE THRU! THATS WHATS UP!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




it never hurts 2 ask...lol :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jul 12 2010, 07:57 PM~18029387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


glad to see one of the "I"s own with be on the dj :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jul 12 2010, 06:57 PM~18029387
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bIg (I) in da house and on the mIx! killenem :420: :machinegun:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 19 2010, 03:45 PM~18084343
> *bIg (I) in da house and on the mIx! killenem :420:  :machinegun:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 19 2010, 02:44 PM~18084337
> *glad to see one of the "I"s own with be on the dj  :thumbsup:
> *



Hellz Yeah bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Manual :wave: we got ya covered :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 19 2010, 02:44 PM~18084337
> *glad to see one of the "I"s own with be on the dj  :thumbsup:
> *


what kind of music will be played mr dj's?


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 21 2010, 12:56 AM~18099938
> *what kind of music will be played mr dj's?
> *



old school funk, freestyle, oldies and local bay mix! we added G.Will to the performance! :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Lookin foward to this show. :biggrin:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 21 2010, 12:34 PM~18103023
> *Lookin foward to this show. :biggrin:
> *



It should be realy good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jul 21 2010, 05:37 PM~18105391
> *It should be realy good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Oh, it has to be. Can never go wrong wit lowlows and tits. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 21 2010, 08:18 AM~18101197
> *old school funk, freestyle, oldies and local bay mix! we added G.Will to the performance! :thumbsup:
> *


ok -- member more music more BOUNCY :cheesy:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 21 2010, 11:56 PM~18109258
> *ok -- member more music more BOUNCY :cheesy:
> *



Ima slap on the extended version of more bounce just for you homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 22 2010, 08:26 AM~18110760
> *Ima slap on the extended version of more bounce just for you homie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR!
:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 21 2010, 11:49 PM~18109229
> *Oh, it has to be. Can never go wrong wit lowlows and tits. :biggrin:
> *



Lmao :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 22 2010, 08:47 AM~18110922
> *YES SIR!
> :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *



:420: X1977


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 21 2010, 11:49 PM~18109229
> *Oh, it has to be. Can never go wrong wit lowlows and tits. :biggrin:
> *



NETE Q SI


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the Homies


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

The show is from 12-4(on flyer)? I read it was from 12-5?


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by soFresh_@Jul 23 2010, 03:39 PM~18124883
> *The show is from 12-4(on flyer)? I read it was from 12-5?
> *



fuck it lets stay all night! but we gotta move the show indoors!! :boink: :naughty:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 22 2010, 09:26 AM~18110760
> *Ima slap on the extended version of more bounce just for you homie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 23 2010, 03:35 PM~18125301
> *fuck it lets stay all night! but we gotta move the show indoors!! :boink:  :naughty:
> *


ahaha. i like the sound of that.


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soFresh_@Jul 23 2010, 03:39 PM~18124883
> *The show is from 12-4(on flyer)? I read it was from 12-5?
> *


 sorry it is from 12 to 4 :biggrin:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 23 2010, 04:35 PM~18125301
> *fuck it lets stay all night! but we gotta move the show indoors!! :boink:  :naughty:
> *


 :worship: :werd: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jul 25 2010, 11:45 AM~18136363
> *:worship:  :werd:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



TTT for the strippers and lowlows!


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

August is finally hear its SHOW TIME!!!! :thumbsup: :rofl: :rant: :x: :run:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

almost time


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

hno: hno:


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

Two more weeks left :ugh: hno: we are READY! :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

http://events.myspace.com/External/MyspaceMessage/
Event/View/1575317


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

http://events.myspace.com/External/MyspaceMessage/
Event/View/1575317


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

lets get ready!!!!! :run:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jul 12 2010, 06:57 PM~18029387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)

FEDERATION cc WILL BE THERE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Aug 18 2010, 12:54 PM~18344053
> *FEDERATION cc WILL BE THERE....  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Jul 1 2010, 10:37 AM~17936079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This show is coming up quick... ill have to get my camera ready too. I'll just be taking pictures of the low lows only. :biggrin: Thinking about how many dollar bills i should bring... :biggrin: :biggrin: I want to see booty shaking! 

Btw these dancers specialize in the Brazilian lap dance: <a href=\'http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=eb9_1276089447\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=eb9_1276089447</a> ??? Ouch! :ugh: :ugh: lol


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT 
For the Homies


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soFresh_@Aug 21 2010, 03:35 PM~18370693
> *This show is coming up quick... ill have to get my camera ready too. I'll just be taking pictures of the low lows only. :biggrin: Thinking about how many dollar bills i should bring...  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I want to see booty shaking!
> 
> Btw these dancers specialize in the Brazilian lap dance: <a href=\'http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=eb9_1276089447\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=eb9_1276089447</a> ??? Ouch! :ugh:  :ugh: lol
> ...


 you want one of those :dunno: i dunno if they know how to do that lmao! looks painfull :twak: :werd:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

we will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Aug 23 2010, 02:25 PM~18385843
> *you want one of those  :dunno: i dunno if they know how to do that lmao! looks painfull  :twak:  :werd:
> *





i wANT MY MONEY BACK IF THOSE LAP DANCERS ARE NOT THERE.LOL


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

refund...........lol


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

SocioS will there 
:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

:run: TWO MORE DAYS :run:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :barf:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*any pics?*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 29 2010, 11:40 AM~18433335
> *any pics?
> *


 :yessad: I only have a few though.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

good pics homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

SOLANOS FINEST would like 2 thank estilow cc 4 putting on a good show we had a great time and took home 3 trophies :biggrin: ,keep up the good work TTT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

THANK YOU FROM BLVD KINGS C.C -WE HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks from the MIDNIGHTERS we had a great time!!!


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

THANKS FROM LETHAL LOWS HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Aug 30 2010, 06:55 AM~18439229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

I had a good time at the show cant wait till next year! much love to Estilow from Individuals!!!


----------



## Monzter Kuztomz (May 7, 2008)

Had a good time at the show. Will be at the next one!


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you to all of the people who went to the show. Although some things didn't go so smoothly, everyone pretty much liked it, and for my first show as president ( Yvette ) of ESTILOW i hope i was able to make a good imprecision on everyone. Thank you to all the car clubs and individual riders that made the show what it was we could not have done it without you. I'm not sure if ill do another one? There was alot of angry people with the way the judging went including myself, but we tried as best we could and if my calls made some of you mad i apologize. Again thank you to everyone that participated showed up and helped out at the show and made it what it was. ((((TO EVERYONE INVOLVED THANK YOU)))) 


XOXO Estilow Prez.
Yvette


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

I enjoyed myself, confused how i didn’t place, but I don’t care, cause for me that’s not what its all about and i know you cant please them all! hope the show goes on again next year cause I’ll definitely be back!
and Yvette, always take it as a learning experience, this isn’t the lowrider tour, there a bound to be hiccups. all in all great show!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

NO ONE GOT CRABS</span> FROM THEM HOODRATS HOES :biggrin: 

SO FAR SO GOOD, THE ONLY QUESTION I HAVE IS WHO WAS ENTRY 77 - WHO WON BEST OF SHOW?


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Aug 30 2010, 10:18 AM~18440585
> *I enjoyed myself, confused how i didn’t place, but I don’t care, cause for me that’s not what its all about and i know you cant please them all! hope the show goes on again next year cause I’ll definitely be back!
> and Yvette, always take it as a learning experience, this isn’t the lowrider tour, there a bound to be hiccups. all in all great show!
> *



Thank You :wave:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 30 2010, 10:33 AM~18440738
> *NO ONE GOT CRABS</span> FROM THEM HOODRATS HOES :biggrin:
> 
> SO FAR SO GOOD, THE ONLY QUESTION I HAVE IS WHO WAS ENTRY 77 - WHO WON BEST OF SHOW?
> *


Lol Thank you & this was best of show


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

COOL INCASE YOUR WONDERING I AM THE OWNER OF THIS RIDE












AND I AM HAPPY I BUSTED IT OUT AT YOUR SHOW, THANKS AGAIN


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 30 2010, 01:18 PM~18442221
> *COOL INCASE YOUR WONDERING I AM THE OWNER OF THIS RIDE
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Ride Thank You for bringing it :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Did anyone else that pregnant ass stripper, or da on


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 30 2010, 05:18 PM~18444274
> *Did anyone else that pregnant ass stripper, or da on
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Yea Hommie that was HELLA CRAZY !!!!!!!!!!
Did You See the Skinny Ass one THAT SAID ON HER BACK LIKE A TRAP STAMP
"CLOSE THE FRONT DOOR AND COME IN THE BACK"" :wow: :wow: 
   :naughty: ANY ONE GOTS PICS OF THAT???!!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Aug 29 2010, 09:20 PM~18437329
> *:yessad: I only have a few though.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

HOLD ON HOMMIE I FOUND IT ON MY CAMERA PHONE CHOCHINA!!!!!!!
EVERY TIME THEY TOOK A PIC OF HER SHE WOULD STICK HER FINGER IN HER BUTT!!! :wow: :wow: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

big tito you a fool homie! lol,i was trippn on that 2 especially wen some1 said she wasnt pregnant!!! :roflmao: hey did any1 else notice the whitegirl in the gold bikini? she must have started her period rite then n there cause she had red spots on her crouch! OMG lol !


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNOWLEDGE 707_@Aug 30 2010, 06:53 PM~18445174
> *big tito you a fool homie! lol,i was trippn on that 2 especially wen some1 said she wasnt pregnant!!! :roflmao:    hey did any1 else notice the whitegirl in the gold bikini? she must have started her period rite then n there cause she had red spots on her crouch! OMG  lol !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WE SEEN THAT THAT WAS NASTY :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Also there was a girl pushing a baby carriage


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW THATS ALL I HAVE 2 SAY IS WOW 
:run: :run: :run: :run: 
SOUNDS LIKE I DIDN'T MISS ANYTHING THEN
:no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

It was cool, everyone was kicking it, just some hoes should"ve paid us :cheesy:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 30 2010, 07:29 PM~18445579
> *It was cool, everyone was kicking it, just some hoes should"ve paid us  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

haa haa yall talkin all that shit bout them hoes but i see every last one of yall fools left yall ladies at home sweet home lmao


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 30 2010, 12:18 PM~18442221
> *COOL INCASE YOUR WONDERING I AM THE OWNER OF THIS RIDE
> 
> 
> ...




BAD AZZZZ CAR TITO......DAMMM ITS CLEAN BUILT NOT BOUGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

It was nice to see the big turn out..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Aug 30 2010, 10:48 AM~18440864
> *Lol Thank you & this was best of show
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 30 2010, 09:22 PM~18446890
> *haa haa  yall talkin all that shit bout them hoes  but i see every last one of yall fools left yall ladies at home sweet home  lmao
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

no more pics?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

WOW :wow:


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is more.


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 30 2010, 09:22 PM~18446890
> *haa haa  yall talkin all that shit bout them hoes  but i see every last one of yall fools left yall ladies at home sweet home  lmao
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :werd: :yessad:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Aug 30 2010, 10:15 PM~18447378
> *It was nice to see the big turn out..... :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

ANYTHING GOOD, BAD, OR FUNNY SAID ABOUT THE SHOW IS COOL :biggrin: ON BEHALF OF ALL OF US FROM ESTILOW WE THANK YOU FOR SHOWIN US LUV :werd:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i had a good time at the show great turn out


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks like a real goodtime out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Aug 31 2010, 12:18 AM~18448004
> *:wow:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:
> *


X2 cars decent but no way best of show. 

However i wish i could of went, I tried making it out there but had to work late. 

Im looking forward to bringing my car next year to show support. And i think alot of us should remember are we doing this shit for a 30 dollar piece of plastic or what? I know i wont be. 

If people are trippin on the broads, id still hit those guts. Its like taking a mopad to the liquor store. You do it at night when the homies dont see you, and go full throttle. id do the same thing with a couple of those females. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 31 2010, 11:19 PM~18457316
> *X2 cars decent but no way best of show.
> 
> However i wish i could of went, I tried making it out there but had to work late.
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Aug 31 2010, 06:04 PM~18455079
> *ANYTHING GOOD, BAD, OR FUNNY SAID ABOUT THE SHOW IS COOL :biggrin:  ON BEHALF OF ALL OF US FROM ESTILOW WE THANK YOU FOR SHOWIN US LUV  :werd:
> *


AW G I WAS JUST SAYIN FOOLS IS TALKIN SHIT BOUT THE FEMALES BUT I SEE THEY LEFT THIER FEMALES AT HOME


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin: :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

What about all da.pics.Ceasar took of the rides


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Aug 31 2010, 07:04 PM~18455079
> *ANYTHING GOOD, BAD, OR FUNNY SAID ABOUT THE SHOW IS COOL :biggrin:  ON BEHALF OF ALL OF US FROM ESTILOW WE THANK YOU FOR SHOWIN US LUV  :werd:
> *


Sorry No Disrespect Hommie it was a Good Fun Show :thumbsup: I meet alot cool ass People :biggrin: Thanks Hommie


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 1 2010, 04:27 PM~18463577
> *What about all da.pics.Ceasar took of the rides
> *



ceasar was taking pics of himself with his pretty long hair.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 1 2010, 07:41 PM~18464764
> *ceasar was taking pics of himself with his pretty long hair.....lol    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 1 2010, 07:41 PM~18464764
> *ceasar was taking pics of himself with his pretty long hair.....lol    :biggrin:
> *


no bueno


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Wut happens at da javu stays at da javu..... :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Sep 3 2010, 06:01 AM~18477187
> *Wut happens at da javu stays at da javu.....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
    
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 30 2010, 10:00 PM~18447235
> *BAD AZZZZ CAR TITO......DAMMM ITS CLEAN BUILT NOT BOUGHT. :biggrin:
> *



thank u 2 years to get it out


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you again for everyone who went to the show, and made this video possible http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrwvsBJLnuk


----------

